# Tooth is causing my temple and head to throb...



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 26, 2007)

I have a tooth that is completely hollowed outand every few monthsit causes my temple to throb. I'm put onantibiotics (no one wants to pull it because of the location, longstory, and I can't afford a root canal. No insurance) and after I'm puton antibiotics, it goes away for a few months.

Well, it's throbbing again and has been for nearly a week. Excepttoday, it's throbbing severely in my temple, my jaw line, my side of myface and even down my neck. I just started some antibiotics tonight,and I'm on Advil that's barely helping. Is this cause for concern? I'mconcerned it's infected and is going to go to my brain or somethingbefore the antibiotics kick in. Am I overreacting? Is it just a nerve?Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 27, 2007)

This is something that you really need to havetaken care of. You said that it happens everycouple of months. It will keep happening until you dosomething with the tooth. Mean while you are in pain andthink that you have an infection, witch you probably do. Thiscan cause you to have poor over all health as the infection can spreadin a number of ways. The bacteria can get into your bloodstream and go through out your body . You could also developsomething called cellulitetus. Your tooth roots arerelatively close to your brain stem which is sterile. I reada dental article once where a man ended up in the hospital on IVantibiotics. His hospital stay ended up being for a couple ofmonths. This was all over an abscessed tooth that he letgo. 

I know that you are a college student and do not have a lot ofmoney. You need to check into any free dental clinics thatmight be in your area. You may have to go to a larger town ifneed be. You might be able to find sourer place that will letyou pay on a sliding fee scale that is based on your or your parentsincome. 

You really need to get this taken care of hon. Toothaches areno fun and we want you to be in good health. Who will takecare of all those sweet buns if you aresick!!!! Take care and I hope that youget some help and feel better soon. Beckie, Troubleand Trixie


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 27, 2007)

It might be abcessed. Those (from whatI hear) really hurt. Do you have Care Credit? Thismight be the only option to use to get it taken out. Itsounds like it past a root canal. It needs to beextracted. Is is a regular tooth or a molar orwisdom? If it's a wisdom, an oral surgeon will probably haveto remove it. 

I don't understand why they said b/c of the location they can't remove it, that's baloney. Just my :twocents.

Oh, and if it is infected (abcessed) you will need to be put on anotherantibiotic before they can remove it. Maybe whoever you endup going to see, could also give you an RX for a painkiller.


----------



## Starina (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah I would get it looked at. I heard aboutthis guy who died and when they did his autopsy he had pus in his chestcavity from the infected tooth. It spread from his tooth to his heartand he died. He didn't even know that they were related, he hadrecently been complaining about a sore throat and thought it was acold. I don't think that you are that bad, SO DON'T PANIC, but youshould get it looked at.

Some dentists let you make payments, just make sure you ask them BEFOREthey see you. Because some make you pay as you leave, and it would suckto be stuck with that. 

~Star~


----------



## Krissa (Feb 27, 2007)

Get it taken care of as soon as possible. I havelearned from experiance not to let tooth problems get out of hand. Andtry to submit it to your medical insurance anyway, I found out thatsome times they pay for things you would not expect. 

I recently had a root canal (I broke my front tooth in half - longstory). It cost about $550, but I have dental insurance and only had topay $50. Start saving and ask about payment options.

*Andget it looked at.*


Oh, and I agree, they can pull any teeth if they could pull my wisdomteeth! Its crap that they wont pulll it. It is more likely that thedont want to pull it. Get a second opinion.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Feb 27, 2007)

It's a wisdom tooth and I'm already missing onetooth back there and they claim if they pull it, it'll throw my teethout of alignment, so they want to do a root canal instead. I've went to3 dentists when I had insurance and all refused to pull it.

HOWEVER, I just got off the phone with the charity hospital here andthey have a dental clinic! All I need to do is to get my doctortomorrow to fax over a referral to the number they gave me, wait oneweek and call back, and they'll tell me if I've been approved to go andget it worked on/pulled for little to no cost. YAY!

Until then, I am now on antibiotics, so I should be fine while waiting to hear back.

So prayers from all please in hopes that I get approved! (I have no joband no insurance, so I don't see why I wouldn't get approved. But younever know...)


----------



## Starina (Feb 27, 2007)

Yay! :bunnydance:

~Star~


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't see why you wouldn't get approved either! Cool. 

But, I have one question. Which tooth in back are youmissing? Would that be a back molar? They willalways tell kids that are not done getting their adult teeth, that theywon't pulla tooth that is between other teeth b/c that wouldcause misalignment. Yours isn't, right? I'm justnot sure why they'd tell you that. Interesting.Good Luck though!


----------

